# usb mass storage (harddisk) and ext3 / reiserfs?

## f.kater

Hi,

I get into trouble if I try to mke2fs or mkreiserfs my harddisk (hitachi 2,5" 60 GB at USB2.0 port) but I is working fine with vfat! mke2fs and reiserfs just hang. I use the developer kernel 2.6.2.

----------

## BiggJ

Make sure you fdisk it and change the flag to linux (83 I think).

----------

## f.kater

Thanks, of course I fdisk'ed it before -- but fdisk hangs also *after* it wrote the partition table. As a result /dev/sda is gone. After a reboot though, I see that the partition table has changed.

Nevertheless I can't mke2fs or reiserfs the partitions...

Did anyone get his usb harddisk to run with ext2/ext3 or reiserfs?

----------

## BiggJ

 *f.kater wrote:*   

> Did anyone get his usb harddisk to run with ext2/ext3 or reiserfs?

 

I have two of the running.

--J

----------

## f.kater

Oh, that's good news!!

Could you please tell me about your configuration?

- kernel version (uname -r)

- kernel config (grep USB /usr/src/linux/.config)

- hotplug version (emerge -s hotplug)

- reiserfs or extX?

- USB version (1.0/1.1/2.0)?

----------

## BiggJ

 *f.kater wrote:*   

> Oh, that's good news!!
> 
> Could you please tell me about your configuration?
> 
> - kernel version (uname -r)
> ...

 

```
jmerv@hayden jmerv $ uname -r

2.6.1

jmerv@hayden jmerv $ grep USB /usr/src/linux/.config

# ALSA USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# USB Multimedia devices

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

# USB Network adaptors

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

jmerv@hayden jmerv $ qpkg -I -v hotplug

sys-apps/hotplug-20030805-r3 *

```

USB 2.0

--J

----------

## BiggJ

Also ...

```
hayden root # fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 20.0 GB, 20003880960 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2432 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1        2432    19535008+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5               1        2432    19535008   83  Linux

hayden root # cat /etc/fstab | grep usbhdd

/dev/sda5       /mnt/usbhdd     ext3    noauto,noatime  0 0

```

----------

## f.kater

Thank you!

I tried it with the same options but things didn't change. When I attach the usb harddisk to the usb port it is recognized. I can do everything (mount, write, delete) as long as it is a vfat partition. Or let's say: As long as I don't have to use fdisk, mkXXXfs etc.

When I do a simple fdisk /dev/sda it shows the partitions but I can't even quit (q). Then it hangs -- until I disconnect the harddisk manually.

Do you have an idea what's wrong here? This is from my /var/log/messages:

When I attach the drive:

```
[...]

Feb 16 09:20:24 compm usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using address 3

Feb 16 09:20:24 compm usb.agent[3846]: ... no modules for USB product 5e3/702/2

Feb 16 09:20:24 compm scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Feb 16 09:20:24 compm Vendor: FUJITSU   Model: MHT2060AT         Rev: 0811

Feb 16 09:20:24 compm Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Feb 16 09:20:24 compm scsi.agent[3878]: how to add device type= at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.3/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/host0/0:0:0:0 ??

Feb 16 09:20:24 compm SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

Feb 16 09:20:24 compm sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Feb 16 09:20:24 compm /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2

Feb 16 09:20:24 compm Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Feb 16 09:20:24 compm Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Feb 16 09:20:24 compm WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

Feb 16 09:20:24 compm USB Mass Storage device found at 3

[...]

```

... and when I have to disconnect it manually from the usb port to stop fdisk from hanging:

```
Feb 16 09:23:20 compm SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

Feb 16 09:23:20 compm end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 128

Feb 16 09:23:20 compm Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 16

Feb 16 09:23:20 compm SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

Feb 16 09:23:20 compm end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 136

Feb 16 09:23:20 compm Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 17

Feb 16 09:23:20 compm SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

Feb 16 09:23:20 compm end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 144

[...]

Feb 16 09:23:20 compm SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

Feb 16 09:23:20 compm end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 264

Feb 16 09:23:20 compm Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 33

Feb 16 09:23:20 compm usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 3

```

----------

## mb

@f.kater

check http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/ if your device is listed as not (fully) supported...

btw: do you got a digitus 2,5" hd enclosure (aka mobile disk)? it's one of the bad listed dev's .. the error descriptions sounds familiar to me ..   :Confused: 

#mb

----------

## f.kater

 *mb wrote:*   

> check http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/ if your device is listed as not (fully) supported...
> 
> btw: do you got a digitus 2,5" hd enclosure (aka mobile disk)?

 Thanks for the link. I haven't got a digitus mobile hd, though. I've got a hotdrive mobile 2.5" hdd (with a fujitsu 60 GB hdd inside). It sounds similar but it hopefully isn't... I couldn't find my drive in this huge list also. I still hope that there is a way to do it since everything works fine with vfat...

----------

## shezi

Read this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=218170&highlight=usb+disk+hangs

----------

